# VEPRO Template: best practice for microphones and enabled tracks



## marcodistefano (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi All,

I have built a huge orchestral template.
Till now I have saved a new file for each composition, so mic settings and other stuff were saved in it.

But, I would like to move to the situation where I have only one template, always open which I use for any composition. Since I have only 32 gb or ram I use to enable in VEPRO only the tracks and mics I really use.

Question:
What is the best practice to save mic position, enabled track and other kontakt properties so that when I switch composition the template get loaded with the correct information?

I have seen that this is not done (for example mics don' get updated)
What do you use to do?
Should I use CC automation for each controller to ensure it is correctly saved in the project and then loaded?

Thanks!
Marco


----------



## dog1978 (Apr 30, 2018)

Use the function "Decouple". And I save the project with it'S own settings. Set's all.


----------



## marcodistefano (May 1, 2018)

dog1978 said:


> Use the function "Decouple". And I save the project with it'S own settings. Set's all.


Thanks for the reply but I think it does not help me

I want to have one single vienna template file that I keep open and once I switch composition it automatically enables the track in VEPRO
it seems that this information is not part of the project, then when opening the cubase project all tracks stays disabled


----------

